# Instalacion componentes de car-audio



## griegooo (Jun 18, 2008)

Buenas, saludos a todos(as).
Quisiera saber si puedo instalar unos componentes con etapa de crossover sin usar amplificador, tengo un radio pioneer 50Wx4 Mosfet

Gracias


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola griego.

Clarooooo que los puedes instalar, lo que tienes que mirar es cuantos rms tienen estos componentes y si los mismos no son muy altos (40 o 50 rms), te van a sonar muy bien, pero si por el contrario superan los 50 rms te van a sonar bien, pero muy pasito y vas a pensar que son de mala calidad, en este caso necesarimente les tendras que colocar amplificador.

hasta una nueva oportunidad.

Jose Bladimir Navarro
El Propio BLACHO.

Pd. le tengo instalados a mi carro dos pares de 90 rms con amplificador y suenan igual que los ovalados, duuuuuuuuriiiiiiiiiiiiisiiiiiiiiiiimmoooooooooo


----------



## griegooo (Jun 20, 2008)

Jose, muchas gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 30, 2008)

Utilizar crossover pasivo con el rendimiento que nos da un autorradio, que son aprox. 22W rms, no es lo mas aconsejable.

Recuerda que un filtro pasivo tiene unas perdidas propias en sus bobinados, con lo cual el total de la potencia recibida por el altavoz puede incluso caer por debajo del 75%


Lo mas importante es que observes la sensibilidad de los altavoces. Unos altavoces con una sensibilidad alta 1W/1m, (por ej. 95dB) te rendirán mucho mas que unos con una sensibilidad baja, por ej. (89dB)

El que unos 6x9 suenen mas fuerte o menos, tambien depende de eso. El 6x9 es un altavoz que tiene mucho rendimiento, y como habreis observado, no tienen filtro pasivo, por lo menos en su parte de graves.

Lo mejor es no emocionarse, y si queremos buen sonido, no andar con supuestos.
Un mismo equipo de sonido o altavoz, no suena igual en todos los coches. Cada uno tiene su absorción y sus propiedades físicas,.


----------

